
GIFs are finally working on Facebook - tomkwok
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2015/05/29/gifs-are-finally-working-on-facebook/
======
dreamling
Internal sources suggest they are still making development strides towards a
2016 release of the <blink> tag!

